# Frustration at "half" options...



## WhiteWizard (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi,

Let me start by saying that I bought a pre-configured dealer model rather than choosing my options; however, I have some annoyance at Audi for some of their options only providing "half" of the functionality documented. Examples...

1) I have a TTS (i.e. sport model), but cannot get the Sport displays G-meter, Performance, Tyre pressure (have enabled the G-meter with a code)
2) Advance key, Have keyless start, but not keyless entry
3) Audi Connect, added my own SIM can only use it for data not calls or messages
4) Audi Connect, some models include a data plan I had to buy a SIM

Do other people have similar or different examples that could help future buyers make sure they know what they are getting?

Ant


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yeah I checked the configurator thousand of times to see all possible optional and to compare them with the car on sale..


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

AntonyShipley said:


> 2) Advance key, Have keyless start, but not keyless entry


The Advanced key option definitely gives keyless entry. I think keyless start is standard. If your car was sold as having the Advanced key option, but you don't have keyless entry, you've been misled.


----------



## Jasonoldschool (Jun 1, 2016)

AntonyShipley said:


> Hi,
> 
> Let me start by saying that I bought a pre-configured dealer model rather than choosing my options; however, I have some annoyance at Audi for some of their options only providing "half" of the functionality documented. Examples...
> 
> ...


To know for sure if you have advance key you will have one shiny key fob and one normal looking key fob.....both do the same.


----------



## WhiteWizard (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi,

As ever I think you guys are right with the Advance Key and this was more of a language / understanding thing with me and the sales person 

However, it still all adds up to mar the whole experience :-(

Ant


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

One other obvious example is Hill Hold and Hill Hold Assist, and the difference between the two - and I'm not sure if I've got the titles right!

Discussed by many on here, understood by a few less and very probably very many less Audi sales people.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

1 - These are RS features not standard on the TTS.
2 - Keyless and advanced are different things as explained earlier
3 - You can define what the SIM does from the connection manager, however some SIMs will only support data while others are voice and data
4 - Connect doesn't include a data plan from new, but you can buy one from myaudi.

While the above is all mis-understanding and frustration i guess it comes down to what you thought you were getting and what you did get.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes, it is a little disappointing - but unfortunately it seems to be the way things have been heading in recent years. Especially so with the more "premium" brands the stratergy seems to be to provide a very basic system, then charge for the things you'd expect from a more upmarket brand in the first place (full climate control, sat nav, parking sensors, wind break on the Roadster, etc).



AntonyShipley said:


> 1) I have a TTS (i.e. sport model), but cannot get the Sport displays G-meter, Performance, Tyre pressure (have enabled the G-meter with a code)


Tyre pressure works different from the TTRS. The TTS system is a passive system that measures wheel rotation using the ABS sensors. If a tyre deflates a little, the rolling radius changes and it detects that. As such, actual pressures aren't available. For the TTRS there are actual active sensors inside the wheel that transmit the presure back wirelessly.

I've always found the passive system to be perfectly adequate and has alerted me early to a few nails and screws on the MK2.

Odd though that the active system is not even an option on the TTS and Sport models - Audi not normally shy of providing extra cost options (look at the numerous parking systems available for example).



> 4) Audi Connect, some models include a data plan I had to buy a SIM


Hardly breaks the bank, but it would be nice have something to "get you started out of the box". In fact you'd think the mobile operators would be queuing up to provide an initial PAYG SIM in the hope that customers would top-up/sign-up instead of shopping around and/or changing provider?

Plus side of having to get your own SIM is you can chose provider, or get a shared plan SIM with your current provider, or a cheap PAYG deal for 12 months. Your choice.

I'd add: Parking system - You can enable the parking sensor graphics on the left of the VC, even if you only have the basic (rear only) system. Works perfectly. Just a simple VCDS adaptation. Presume Audi don't provide "as standard" because they want you upgrading to one of the more advanced parking systems.


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

brittan said:


> One other obvious example is Hill Hold and Hill Hold Assist, and the difference between the two - and I'm not sure if I've got the titles right!
> 
> Discussed by many on here, understood by a few less and very probably very many less Audi sales people.


+1!

The dealer I went to (before I bought from a different dealer) didn't know the TTS or an S3 had a Soundacktor... and he drove an S3???


----------



## WhiteWizard (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi,

It appears that you have to have Audi phone box to use your SIM in the car to make calls and send texts :-(

Where is the logic in that, when it talks about this giving better management of your connected phone.

Ant


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

pcbbc said:


> Yes, it is a little disappointing - but unfortunately it seems to be the way things have been heading in recent years. Especially so with the more "premium" brands the stratergy seems to be to provide a very basic system, then charge for the things you'd expect from a more upmarket brand in the first place (full climate control, sat nav, parking sensors, wind break on the Roadster, etc).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you please expand on the "simple VCDS adaptation" I'm sure there are a number of us that would like to see the sensor graphics if we can achieve it. Thanks.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

If you've bought a data SIM then you can't do calls or text with it in any device. 
I think the Audi phone box used the car's antenna for better reception, can wirelessly charge your phone and allows 2 phones to have a Bluetooth connection at the same time.

+2 on the Hill hold assist.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Edinburra said:


> Could you please expand on the "simple VCDS adaptation" I'm sure there are a number of us that would like to see the sensor graphics if we can achieve it. Thanks.


From the VCDScoding and electric schemes thgread:


> *-show the parking radar on the left side of the cockpit when we put in reverse*
> Unit 10
> Security Access 71679
> Coding
> ...


If you only have the rear sensors (as I do) then the graphic only shows the rear (fronts are not depicted).

If you do not have VCDS yourself, look for a forum member near you on the Members Map who does.
Most should be happy to help.
If you *do* have VCDS, but you're not yet listed on the map, please consider asking Hoggy to add you


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

I have to agree with Ant's original post... but I think all the Premium German Manufacturers play this little game, charging the earth for the options and then compounding it by making them dependant on other (usually expensive) options themselves [smiley=deal2.gif].

"Traffic Sign Recognition" is a £160 option that needs the "front facing camera" which is now standard from MY17 onwards on s-tronic equipped cars as part of the "Active lane assist" feature... It doesn't need to have any additional hardware for this functionality and doesn't cost Audi a penny to implement as it's just some different parameters set in the firmware and adaptations.

I think that anyone who has specced "Active Lane assist" and paid the not inconsiderable sum of £650 (how f***in much?  ) for the privilege, should have had "Traffic Sign Recognition" enabled as part of the package, given that it doesn't cost a red cent extra on the build.

I reckon this penny pinching may come back to bite the "Premium" manufacturers, when they start losing market share to the Korean and Japanese brands who will inevitably push into this lucrative market sector, I hope a lot of people will remember how chiseling the likes of Audi, BMW and MB really are and vote with their wallets.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Jannerman said:


> I have to agree with Ant's original post... but I think all the Premium German Manufacturers play this little game, charging the earth for the options and then compounding it by making them dependant on other (usually expensive) options themselves [smiley=deal2.gif].
> 
> "Traffic Sign Recognition" is a £160 option that needs the "front facing camera" which is now standard from MY17 onwards on s-tronic equipped cars as part of the "Active lane assist" feature... It doesn't need to have any additional hardware for this functionality and doesn't cost Audi a penny to implement as it's just some different parameters set in the firmware and adaptations.
> 
> ...


Good point well put. I do believe that Audi, BMW & Mercedes will have to sharpen up with the introduction of the new VED charges. £40,000 is quite a price point for a good number of these cars. So one small extra will take you into another duty charge. I reckon that some of the extra extras will not be specified during purchase.


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

buy and odbeleven and enable most of the featured for nothing job done

cheers

migzy


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

You MUST be able to get the sports display in a TTS.

It can only be done when the car is stationary and is listed as alternative display therefore when you toggle istead of the 2 small dials changing to 2 large dials, the single sports dial appears.


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

AntonyShipley said:


> Hi,
> 1) I have a TTS (i.e. sport model), but cannot get the Sport displays G-meter, Performance, Tyre pressure (have enabled the G-meter with a code)
> 2) Advance key, Have keyless start, but not keyless entry
> 3) Audi Connect, added my own SIM can only use it for data not calls or messages
> 4) Audi Connect, some models include a data plan I had to buy a SIM


1) The TTS doesn't have G-meter, Tyre Pressure (not even sure what you mean by Performance). The Sport display (central rev dail) is enabled through the menu when stationary (page 25 in the online manual version 161.561.8FV.20.05.15).
2) Did your car specification say "Advance Key"? Keyless start is standard. Keyless entry is the option for Advance Key (called the Convenience Key in the manual, page 32)
3) Telephone calls using your added SIM is only available if you have the Phone Box (page 131 )
4) Only the most current models come with a limited functionality SIM , which you can then pay for additional services. So it depends on the specific age/model of your car.

If you think you were miss-sold (told it had features it didn't) then I would take it up with the dealer. However, it may be just a missunderstanding, or some assumptions made by the dealer and yourself.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Good reply


----------



## h11tsr (Nov 26, 2017)

Thanks for clarifying.
Bought used approved and will have to check the original advert to see if it mentioned Advance/Convenience Key as I also believed Keyless meant entry/exit and not just stop/start. It does in every other car I have driven with this feature.

Whilst a bit of a luxury (albeit most cars seem to have have this now as standard), it is a bit of a pain in the proverbial as I have the key in my hand to unlock and as I am not putting it into the dashboard, I end up putting in one of the cubby holes ... then forget to pick it up when I get out of the car so have to reach back in .... and I do it almost every time.

If I stuck it into the dashboard a la the wife's Q5, it has it's 'place' and I simply remove when I want to get out of the car. 
Almost feel like asking Audi if its possible to have the dashboard slot added as a retro fit  This halfway house is so frustrating :x


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

It is confusing but the "extras" are where the profits come from.They dont make enough on base cars.


----------

